# More Power from Nissan 4 cyl?



## nissan95pu (Apr 23, 2005)

I've got a 95 hard body with a 4 cylinder engine (2.4). I recently moved to Utah to a much higher elevation and much of my driving is above 7000 ft. My car is bogging out and I am crawling up the high elevation passes. Does anyone know a good way to get some more horses without spending a ton of money. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

check out www.4x4parts.com they have alot of stuff for the nissan trucks. but mostly for the vg30.. engines but they do have some perfomance items for the ka24e. your best bet imho is intake, exaust, headders. and fuel additive.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

have the injector system recalibrated for higher elevation (or the carb rejetted if that is the case). Dealer should be able to do it easy enough- they have to do that fo models sold in the higher elevations like that normally a good mechanic that nows the vehicle should be able to do it also, but a dealer may be a better choice. Aftermarket stuff is kind of a band-aid to an engine that is not tuned up properly for the environment.


----------

